# 312mm TT Brakes on a MK3 with 16" BBS RX2 7X16 ET43



## S1MMA (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi all, 
I've aquired the 312mm TT brake setup (MK4 Anniversary) for the front of my mk3 (Discs, pads, carriers, calipers) and i just wanted to ask if anyone knows whether it will all fit on behind my 16" BBS RX2 ET43 mk3 anni rims? 
Also, I'm aware I require the 5mm spacers for the carriers, but wanted to ask if I can get hold of longer bolts from VW or do I have to source them from somewhere else? Are longer bolts essential to the upgrade, or can I use the normal ones?
Is the reason that I need the 5mm specers for the carriers because the TT/MK4 has a 5mm shorter hub? Could I use TT/MK4 hubs instead of spacing the caliper out and using longer bolts? Would this not also help clearance issues with the wheels? How much of an ******* is it to change hubs?
Thanks for all the advice in advanced. Sorry for asking so many q's, just cant find much advice out there for the mk3 312mm upgrade.
S1MMA










_Modified by S1MMA at 2:43 PM 8-5-2004_


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: 312mm TT Brakes on a MK3 with 16" BBS RX2 7X16 ET43 (S1MMA)*

bump....


----------



## S1MMA (Aug 5, 2004)

any of the ECS boys care to help? I'm in the uk and cant find many firms to help here???


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 312mm TT Brakes on a MK3 with 16" BBS RX2 7X16 ET43 (S1MMA)*

I've read the SEAT 305mm rotors require a 7x16 et 35 wheel to fit. 
You'll need a 17x7.5 et 32 (Factory Audi TT specs) for the 312mm rotors.
I have the 6 spoke Avus Audi TT wheels, still need to locate some Boxster calipers. I'm running VR6 Mk3 plus suspension. I suspect you'll be alright with a 17x7.5 et 35 or 36 (not the 32 as specified by Audi, this is due to the offset of the MK3 spindles).


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: 312mm TT Brakes on a MK3 with 16" BBS RX2 7X16 ET43 (Eric D)*

you can get TT brakes behind mk4 Wolfsburg BBS with some creativity. Theres a Corrado with them.


----------



## S1MMA (Aug 5, 2004)

the other thing was, do i need 5mm or 6mm spacers???? anyone at ECS confirm please??????


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (S1MMA)*

Are you using the 4 lug spindles or VR6?
VR6 will require the 5mm spacers on the caliper carrier. Not sure about the 4 lug, but I do know its offset is different from a VR6 and Mk4/TT.


----------



## S1MMA (Aug 5, 2004)

i'm doing the conversion on a mk3 gti 8v, 5 lug, same as the VR I think


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (S1MMA)*

So your saying you'll be using the plus suspension?
4 lug spindles, ball joint, tie-rods and brakes are totally different from a VR6. If your only using the a modified 4 lug hub redrilled/modifed to 5 lug, your still not going to be using VR6 parts.
Consider the Mk3 4 lug spindles the same as the 11" G60 corrado or a 10.1" Mk2. The only different is the calipers, carriers, rotors, pads and brake hoses.
The VR6 11.3" DE calpers require banjo bolts, not the case with the 11" VR6 calipers as they are just like the 4 lug.
You need to be more specific with what you have.
Are you going to use VR6 control arms (plus suspesion), basically upgrade to the full factory VR6 front suspension? 
Or are you sticking with your current 4 lugs, but using a 5 lug hub?

This pic shows the longer VR6 control arm vs a Mk2 control arm. The Mk3 is similar to the Mk2, but just a bit longer, but still shorter than a VR6.


----------



## S1MMA (Aug 5, 2004)

i'm not sure if the UK spec mk3's are different to the US spec ones, but I think the following is correct:
The Mk3 GTI that I have has always had 5 stud wheel hubs, and came on the 280mm (11in) brakes with the separate carriers and calipers. The anniversary mk3 GTI and the normal GTIs (Late versions - 8v and 16v - late 96-97) came with the same suspension setup as the vr6 (as far as I know - different dampers/springs) and the 288mm calipers/carriers with the banjo bolts. 
I just checked on ETKA and the part number for the hub on the 95 model mk3 GTI (280mm brakes) and the 97 model GTI (288mm brakes) is exactly the same, does that make the suspension setup the same though?



_Modified by S1MMA at 1:18 AM 8-7-2004_


----------



## S1MMA (Aug 5, 2004)

I just checked the track control arm for the mk3 gti/vr6 also on etka, and its the same for the AAA AGG 2E ADY (GTI/VR6 spec), part no. 1H0 407 151A AND 1H0 407 152.
I have a 96 model AGG GTI. No difference as far as ETKA is concerned.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (S1MMA)*

You'll be fine, since you do have VR6 spindles. 
Ok, only need to use two 5mm spacers per caliper carrier. Also you mentioned the bolts, the factory bolts you have are the same as used on the AE/TT. So you'll want to get them 5mm longer -> M12x1.5 x 40mm (stock is 35mm),
So you have practically everything, just get the bolts and you'll be set.
For NA we got the 288mm brakes in '96 too and only on the VR6. Our 4 cylinder cars came without the VR6 suspension and smaller brakes.


----------



## S1MMA (Aug 5, 2004)

great, thanks for all your help, much appreciated.


----------

